# Wanted to say Ty



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wanted to say TY to everyone that was involved in the 3rd Annual MSGT Gonzalez Fishing Tourney in Sargent July 10-12. I came down with Hunts For Heros. My wife and I had a wonderful time and felt really great when we left. We made some really great friends and locked in my wifes love for fishing. I wish I could do it more. Once again thanks to all of you from this old soldier.


----------

